
No need to get followers anymore, just feed anything and it'll reach to everyone - Maged_Attia
http://www.letfeed.com/
======
Maged_Attia
Hi, firstly I'm sorry I don't speak English that's my best in writing : I've
created Letfeed, new social network. I have found that there is a need for a
site which connect the people in easier and faster way, in an open world like
this everybody need to know what happen in his country and what people are
talking about, also share with them and his voice has to reach to everyone
else. but this is not happen at the moment because anybody has to get
followers to write to them or he will be alone "like alot of people in
twitter, I have read that most of twitter users are not tweeting anything and
that's for a reason, the reason is no audience to read what they write so they
just spending thier time in twitter in reading news only" it's hard to get
followers. but in Letfeed you don't have start from zero and searching for
friends. no, from the second you have registered to the site you are already
connected with the people in your country so you can see what they are talking
about, what the hottest news they are discussing, what they are sharing from
photos or videos, see other people's talents, knowing about the new things
about any field you are interested in and of course share the things you love
with them, so people know about your opinions and thoughts. Also see what
people in other countries share and their news. the problem that Letfeed is
solving is the reaching of every opinion and voice, letfeed's most important
value is to break the walls between the people who are in the same country and
let them connect fast. what you want to say, just say it and it will reach to
a lot of people so no need for searching for people to follow because they
will come to you when you open your country area in a random way or you can
searching them ..

Site link : www.letfeed.com

